# Commodore Bicycles



## bikes6728 (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard of the Commodore bicycle? I'm wondering a timeframe for these bikes as well as what was the story behind Commodore? 3rd party or actual bike manufacturer?


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks a lot like an Evans-Colson.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

A few more pics would probably help...headbadge area, underside (no. under crank area), seatpost area.


----------



## bikes6728 (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's some other pics. It also has a Troxel seat and Carlisle tires...


----------



## eazywind (Aug 1, 2012)

*Evans/Colson*

Yes. Evans/Colson. Early/mid fifties bike, I'm a gessin'.


----------



## ex_hustler (Mar 12, 2014)

*hello!*

Hello! I am a happy owner of a Commodore bike. I am not sure that it is the same brand but i am trying to concentrate all info here :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/commodorebikes/


----------

